
Why the U-Shaped Travel Neck Pillow Is Useless (2017) - itsspring
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2017/10/against-the-u-shaped-travel-neck-pillow/542472/
======
carlmr
The neck collars link brings me to a weird scam website.

